# Einem Programm Zugriff auf bestimmte Ordner geben



## Minonos (11. Okt 2012)

Hey! 

Das Problem stellt sich mir bei Java in Verbindung mit Windows. Und zwar kann Java keine Ordner/Dateien in Ordnern wie bspw. Programme oder Roaming erstellen, da diese ja höhere Zugriffsrechte brauchen. Wie kann ich machen, dass mein Programm Ordner/Dateien in solchen Ordnern bei JEDEM Nutzer/PC erstellen kann? Hinzu kommt ja, dass man (bei mir zumindest) keine JAR's als Administrator ausführen kann... Also, wie löse ich das Problem?

In dem Fall wollte ich eben den Ordner "Ordner" anlegen, aber es ging halt nicht, weil der Zugriff verweigert wurde. IOException...


```
File f = new File("C://Program Files//Ordner");
		f.mkdir();
```

Gruß!


----------



## faetzminator (11. Okt 2012)

Wie wärs mit [c]"C:/Program Files/Ordner"[/c]?
Ansonsten: Programm mit root-/Admin-Rechten starten.


----------



## Minonos (11. Okt 2012)

Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
"C:/Program Files/Ordner"
```
 geht es nicht und wie gesagt kann ich bei mir die Jar nicht als Administrator starten, da der Kompabilität-Reiter in den Eigenschaften fehlt. Und eigentlich würde das, das Problem ja nicht lösen, da ich ja will, dass jeder Nutzer, der das Programm hat, es ohne Probleme nutzen kann. Ich kann ja noch nichtmals auf Dokumente zugreifen...

Andere Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## troll (11. Okt 2012)

man kann java sehr wohl mit admin-rechten starten

> java.exe / javaw.exe / javaws.exe in admin-modus setzen (man kann nur ausführbare dateien im reiter "kompat" mit dauerhaften admin-rechten versehen)
> einen launcher wie z.b. Launch4J mit entsprechendem Admin-Manifest (liegt l4j bei) nutzen (nur ab vista aufwärts nutzbar da bis XP noch "als anderer user starten" nötig ist) 
> cmd.exe mit admin-rechten starten und java selbst callen


----------



## Minonos (11. Okt 2012)

Mit Launch4J hat es endlich geklappt. Dankeschön!


----------



## troll (11. Okt 2012)

dafür sind wir ja da ...

andere launcher :

Jar2Exe (*KOSTENPFLICHTIG !*)
JSmooth


----------

